# akt. mindestanforderungen für Aion



## Thelesea (16. Juni 2011)

weiß einer wo ich die aktuellen minimum und empfohlen anforderungen für Aion finde? weil ich glaube die vom release werden nicht mehr aktuell sein


----------



## Konov (16. Juni 2011)

Nimm einfach die vom Release und rechne etwas hoch...


----------



## Dracun (16. Juni 2011)

Schau mal hier:
http://gameguide.de.aiononline.com/aion/Systemvoraussetzungen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thelesea (16. Juni 2011)

das sind die alten veraussetzungen,gelten die noch?


----------



## Dracun (16. Juni 2011)

Nehme ich mal an sonst würden sie ja net uff der seite stehen ..ansonsten einfach mal den Supp von NCSoft anfragen ..denke die wissen am ehesten Bescheid ..


----------



## Palimbula (16. Juni 2011)

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/analysis.aspx << Spiel auswählen und glücklich sein


----------



## Dracun (17. Juni 2011)

Die haben aber nicht jedes Spiel drin ... bääähhh


----------



## Konov (17. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Nehme ich mal an sonst würden sie ja net uff der seite stehen ..ansonsten einfach mal den Supp von NCSoft anfragen ..denke die wissen am ehesten Bescheid ..



Auf dem Screen, den du selbst gepostet hast, steht doch "Systemvorraussetzungen bei Nutzung der Standard Engine" und "Systemvorraussetzungen bei Nutzung der erweiterten Grafik-Engine".


----------



## Dracun (17. Juni 2011)

Konov ich weiß was auf dem Screen steht, trotzdem bin ich in der Lage dem TE mit zuteilen, das ich mir nicht sicher bin ob diese Anforderungen aktuell sind. Denn, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wurde in der Vergangenheit schon 2 mal an der Grafikschraube gedreht udn beim letzten Patch wieder einmal. Und da ich dies nimmer spiele, weiß ich auch nicht wie aktuell die Seite ist. Desd weiteren ist ja wohl nicht so schwer den Supp von NC Soft anzuschreiben und nach zu fragen, die dürften das ja wohl eher wissen als ein ehemaliger Aion Spieler. Und wer den Supp net nerven will kann Imhotep nerven via Twitter http://twitter.com/#!/aion_imhotep oder via Email: Imhotep@ncsoft.com


----------



## xdave78 (17. Juni 2011)

Im Zweifelsfall: Trial runterladen und probieren. Dann kann man sicher gehen.


----------



## Konov (17. Juni 2011)

Meines Wissens nach gab es für AION bisher nur ein Addon "Assault on Balaurea" und damit auch ein kleines Grafikupdate. 
Und die Anforderungen für beides steht oben auf dem Screen bzw. auf der Seite.


----------



## Dracun (17. Juni 2011)

Wer redet denn von einem Addon? Die Grafik wurde schon mehrfach verbessert und das in der zeit wo ich aktiv war einmal vor AoB und einmal mit Release von AoB. Und jetzt schon wieder, durch den neuen Patch.  Von daher ist es möglich das dies nicht mehr aktuell sein könnte, was ich aber nicht glaube. Ich bin mir zu 95% sicher das die Daten uff dem Screen aktuell sind. 
Meine Güte das man sich so daran ergötzen kann, wenn man mal sagt das man sich nicht ganz sicher ist.


----------



## Konov (17. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Wer redet denn von einem Addon? Die Grafik wurde schon mehrfach verbessert und das in der zeit wo ich aktiv war einmal vor AoB und einmal mit Release von AoB. Und jetzt schon wieder, durch den neuen Patch. Von daher ist es möglich das dies nicht mehr aktuell sein könnte, was ich aber nicht glaube. Ich bin mir zu 95% sicher das die Daten uff dem Screen aktuell sind.
> Meine Güte das man sich so daran ergötzen kann, wenn man mal sagt das man sich nicht ganz sicher ist.



Wer ergötzt sich woran? Ist doch alles cool oder etwa nicht?
Versteh nicht was dein Problem ist. ^^

Der TE wird die Daten wohl hoffentlich endlich gefunden haben. 5 Minuten Google hätten im Übrigen auch gereicht, statt hier einen Fred zu eröffnen. Aber manche Leute lassen ihr Gehirn gerne morgens im Bett.


----------

